# My chameleon is hissing at me :(



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi, only had my chameleon a month now, he's about 2 months old, hes doing really well and has been spot on up til yesterday...

For some reason now, when i put my hand in his cage he opens his mouth at starts hissing at me trying to headbut my hand... He's been really friendly up to press and i dont know whats caused this.

Any suggestions on how to tame him back down??

thanks

edit: Oh thought id add, temps etc are ok, hes fine when you dont enter his cage, hes a lovely green colour, eating and drinking fine.


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

Iv got 3 yemens and Mary, the biggest can be like that. One day shes fine, the next she will be in one right arsy mood - hissing and trying to bite your hand !! Thay can go a bit funny when due to shed too.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

thats yemens for you nearly all are the same and as he is hitting puberty he will get worse. you cant tame a cham and many people will say chams arnt for handeling and are more an animal to observe so it doesnt really matter if he hisses. he may get better when older but generally yemens are grumpy little gits lol:2thumb:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

i had a veiled years ago that was the same, when they're coming into shed or if you startled them/caught them off gaurd they would get hissy and try to bite you, wait to see if he/she shed's if not then try using slow movments and letting them come to you.


----------



## moody232002 (Jan 5, 2009)

He is most likely just protecting his territory.
If all else is fine just persevere.
They will bully you if you let them:lol2:Obviously don't stress him out but just move your hands about in the cage and gradually get closer once he trusts you again.
Some are just naturally hissy and don't like to be handled.
Good luck,hope you manage to settle him down again,the key word s patience.


----------



## parkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

ok guys cheers ill persevere with him, problem i have is i have very unsteady hands, always have done and i think the shakiness can startle him abit so i dont think ill ever get him to come up to me.

Gonna get some wax worms and see if i can get him feeding out my hand, see if that works


----------



## moody232002 (Jan 5, 2009)

parkiboy said:


> Gonna get some wax worms and see if i can get him feeding out my hand, see if that works


try not to give them too often they are a bit addictive to chams,when i first got mine i was to told to view them like cream cakes to us:lol2:


----------



## luvcats22 (Apr 24, 2009)

welcome to the world of chameleon ownership!!
they can change moods on a sixpence, on minute my boy will be hissy and arsey, then the next minute he wants to be up on my head!!
personally thats one of the things that make me love them more xx


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

haha!

they are all bluff...

hissing means he feels like a chameleon... feeling his oats...


----------



## fowlers (May 25, 2009)

my advice is leave the cham alone, let him do his own thing. they all have different personalities, just like people. i have an ankify panther and as soon as i go in the room he wants to come out of the viv and walk all over me. when i mist the enclosure he come running to my hand!!!

i have a male and female veiled probably bout a year old, when we got them we could handle them but they dont like being handled now, so just let them do their own thing, he may come round he may not. but i advise to leave them carry on doing what they want.

some chams just dont want to know....

Also i have a male nosy mitsio, if i put my hand in his enclosure he will try and headbutt me or bite me, but once he is out of his viv hes fine??????

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

rob


----------



## Solarmoon (Dec 20, 2009)

My cham was a grumpy git until he was about 1 and then he wanted to be out all the time either on the curtain pole or on top of my head - he showed the most beautiful of colours the higher he could get!

RIP Bert - he died year before last of old age.


----------



## jadeladine (Aug 25, 2008)

fowlers said:


> my advice is leave the cham alone, let him do his own thing. they all have different personalities, just like people. i have an ankify panther and as soon as i go in the room he wants to come out of the viv and walk all over me. when i mist the enclosure he come running to my hand!!!
> 
> i have a male and female veiled probably bout a year old, when we got them we could handle them but they dont like being handled now, so just let them do their own thing, he may come round he may not. but i advise to leave them carry on doing what they want.
> 
> ...


 
Ide agree an just leave him bee. Especially at that age, you dont wanna stress him out so it dies!!


----------

